# Breeding again!



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

I have finally decided to breed my appaloosa mare again, after 4 years. It will be with the same stallion. Blaze, an 8 year old, blood bay Arabian Belgian cross. We sadly lost the foal 4 years ago due to a mouse in his ear. (it happens.) So we decided to try our luck again. 
My mare:








Note, she has mild arthritis in her front left leg. Due to her age and her past career. She is 17.

Blaze: 








(I have no pictures, so I will use his brother as a reference. He is *identical.*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Why are you breeding and creating a grade horse?


And how do you loose a foal due to a mouse in their ear?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You will find that the majority of people (myself included) are not huge fans of breeding an ungraded = unpapered/mix breed horse, as there are so many of them already. 

With so many unwanted and or free horses it is just not the responsible thing to do. 

And please, how does a foal die from a mouse in the ear? Did no one check on the foal for a week?


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

I really think you should think again about this. Why make more mutts? Not to mention HOW does a horse die from a MOUSE in it's ear... Go deaf in that ear? Maybe but it's not like they breathe through their ear.... We've already been over the breeding mutts on another forum..


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I would like to reminds all posters of our conscientious etiquette policy, linked here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/.

I have removed multiple posts from this thread either were not on topic or were not in keeping with the policy. 

The OP did post photos of her mare in a section that invites critiques, so reasonable critique of her horses and her breeding plans are to be expected. 

Please keep it civil.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm curious about the mouse in the ear, it's something I've never heard of. Was it still a foal when it happened or older?

I'm also curious what you'll be using this foal for? Like, what discipline?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm not quite sure what the point of this thread is. are you asking for opinions on what the foal may be like? or if this is a good breeding match? general questions about breeding? i'd just like to know so i can respond appropriately.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I fail to understand how a foal can die from a mouse in the ear. I mean if you checked on the foal daily you would have noticed and any person would have thought to get it checked if there was a mouse in it's ear.

I can't be hypicritical(spelling?) so it really is your choice to breed a grade foal though the best you could do is at least use a stallion where the foal could get registered for something as half or color.

Please, if you do breed again don't let the poor thing die by a mouse crawling in its ear.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm curious about the mouse in the ear, it's something I've never heard of. Was it still a foal when it happened or older?
> 
> I'm also curious what you'll be using this foal for? Like, what discipline?


He was a foal. An older man (98) that lives down the road from us, pulled out a dead mouse. He said that it caused balance problems, and this led to him falling down and killing himself.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> i'm not quite sure what the point of this thread is. are you asking for opinions on what the foal may be like? or if this is a good breeding match? general questions about breeding? i'd just like to know so i can respond appropriately.


I am asking opinions on what you guys will think the fola will be best suited for, etc.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm curious about the mouse in the ear, it's something I've never heard of. Was it still a foal when it happened or older?
> 
> I'm also curious what you'll be using this foal for? Like, what discipline?


I will be using him(or her) for mostly western pleasure. I am not a big gamer. I love grade horses. I only have one reg. and that's my mare. I do not think a horse is better because it is purebred. After all, you can't ride papers


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> I will be using him(or her) for mostly western pleasure. I am not a big gamer. I love grade horses. I only have one reg. and that's my mare. I do not think a horse is better because it is purebred. After all, you can't ride papers


I want to put this out there: There are plenty of cheap grade horses you can find at a local auction, so you don't have to breed. They could use a good home.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

If you had a conformation shot of the stud, we could give you a better opinion. 

Your mare does have some pretty bad conformational flaws that she will probably pass to a foal. To me, her biggest flaw is her long, sloping pasterns. 

I don't feel that either candidate is breeding quality. I sure hope you aren't breeding your mare simply because she is no longer rideable. She will most certainly pass on those conformation flaws onto her foal and in turn, the foal will have the same soundness issues. 

To me, you could buy a horse of this quality on craigslist or out of the killpen at any auction for under $100.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> I want to put this out there: There are plenty of cheap grade horses you can find at a local auction, so you don't have to breed. They could use a good home.


I know. But I would rather have a foal that I know. Not a buted up old horse that might have gotten beaten in his younger years. I don't see why every one is so against grade horses :?


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

corinowalk said:


> If you had a conformation shot of the stud, we could give you a better opinion.
> 
> Your mare does have some pretty bad conformational flaws that she will probably pass to a foal. To me, her biggest flaw is her long, sloping pasterns.
> 
> ...


The reason i do not buy a horse that is going to slaughter is that most horses that are in the ki9ll pen, are there for a reason. At least thats the way it works in my small town.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> I know. But I would rather have a foal that I know. Not a buted up old horse that might have gotten beaten in his younger years. I don't see why every one is so against grade horses :?


I'd still suggest an auction. I've seen many people on this forum that have bought grade horses from auction, and they are doing just fine. No one here is against grade horses. I love them, Everyone here is against the _Breeding_ of them. 

ETA: Not all of them are old and rank. Perhaps that was the only way the owner could get rid of a horse he/she couldn't afford anymore?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not every horse that is being run through a sale is old and decrepit. You can and will find younger horses. Some with issues, some without. I get the feeling that you really just want that cute wittle baby to play with. That is not a reason to bred. there are more then enough horses out there that are going for dang near nothing that could easily do all the you ask of it. In the long run, picking up a horse that is already on the ground, even if you have to look farther then your "small town." 

The excuse for breeding grades "you can't ride papers" is worthless unless your horses have done something to prove themselves worthy of being bred. Same thing applies to papered horses. 

Seriously though, do not breed your mare. In no way, shape or form is she even remotely breeding quality. Go buy a horse that is suited to what you want to do, not create one that might end up looking like a conformational train-wreck and/or unsuitable for you.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> I'd still suggest an auction. I've seen many people on this forum that have bought grade horses from auction, and they are doing just fine. No one here is against grade horses. I love them, Everyone here is against the _Breeding_ of them.


Thats what I mean. Why does every one hate breeding grades? I have bred lots of grade horses in my time. And they are all amazing, fast , versatile horses.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Forgot to put into my other post...

I am not against grade horses in the least. I own some. What I am against is indiscriminate creation of more grade horses. The whole idea of breeding grades is kind of asinine to me.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Not every horse that is being run through a sale is old and decrepit. You can and will find younger horses. Some with issues, some without. I get the feeling that you really just want that cute wittle baby to play with. That is not a reason to bred. there are more then enough horses out there that are going for dang near nothing that could easily do all the you ask of it. In the long run, picking up a horse that is already on the ground, even if you have to look farther then your "small town."
> 
> The excuse for breeding grades "you can't ride papers" is worthless unless your horses have done something to prove themselves worthy of being bred. Same thing applies to papered horses.
> 
> Seriously though, do not breed your mare. In no way, shape or form is she even remotely breeding quality. Go buy a horse that is suited to what you want to do, not create one that might end up looking like a conformational train-wreck and/or unsuitable for you.


Actually. We have bred her twice before this. And I will do what I want with my mare. The first foal, we sold to our neighbor for 2500$. He was grade. The second one died. He fell down and broke his leg. (Mouse in the ear) and I am pretty sure that the third one will be just fine.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> Thats what I mean. Why does every one hate breeding grades? I have bred lots of grade horses in my time. And they are all amazing, fast , versatile horses.


May I ask how many you've actually kept?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

RodeoLoco said:


> Thats what I mean. Why does every one hate breeding grades? I have bred lots of grade horses in my time. And they are all amazing, fast , versatile horses.


Why is everyone against grades? Because you do not know what sort of health problems might be in their lines, such as HYPP, HERDA, etc. Indiscriminate breeding of grades and and will pass on these problems. With no way to track them are you going to test every single horse for every single issue out there before breeding? Somehow I seriously doubt it. 

Also having a linage will also give you an idea of what a horse might be suited for and what kinds of crossing would be more likely to produce the mind and temperament in a foal that you are looking. Without that linage it is even more of a crap shoot as you have no clue what is being passed on that isn't evident in the sire/dam.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> May I ask how many you've actually kept?


Ditto this.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> May I ask how many you've actually kept?


My thoroughbred cross. She is grade. She was born at our place. Our pony. He is shetland mix, grade, born at our place, our belgian mix stud(RIP) was grade, born at our place, he passed away not too long ago from old age, he was 25. Our percheron clyde mix, she is grade, she was born here.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So you kept four out of how many?

I'm sorry but that classifies you squarely in the BYB category in my opinion.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> My thoroughbred cross. She is grade. She was born at our place. Our pony. He is shetland mix, grade, born at our place, our belgian mix stud(RIP) was grade, born at our place, he passed away not too long ago from old age, he was 25. Our percheron clyde mix, she is grade, she was born here.


How many have you sold or given away over your time?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> He was a foal. An older man (98) that lives down the road from us, pulled out a dead mouse. He said that it caused balance problems, and this led to him falling down and killing himself.


I have never heard of anything like this. How old was this foal? Who was with the foal when he died? Were you there when this elderly fellow pulled the mouse out of the ear? How did the foal die from falling down? That would be unusual. Foals frisk about all the time and often slip and fall without harm. Certainly they seldom die from a fall. What would have made him look in the foal's ear? 

Sorry for so many questions, but it just doesn't make sense to me.

Lizzie


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> How many have you sold or given away over your time?


we have sold 2. One was my appies first foal (2500$) and the second was out of our grade belgian cross stud and our percheron clyde cross mare. We sold the filly for 2000$ to a local puller. She is still pulling with him.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I have never heard of anything like this. How old was this foal? Who was with the foal when he died? Were you there when this elderly fellow pulled the mouse out of the ear? How did the foal die from falling down? That would be unusual. Foals frisk about all the time and often slip and fall without harm. Certainly they seldom die from a fall. What would have made him look in the foal's ear?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but it just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Lizzie


The foal was 11 months old. I was standing out side when he fell down. Yes, I was there when the man pulled the mouse out of his ear. He fell side ways, and when we got an autopsy done, he had three broken ribs, one had punctured his lung, and killed him. And yes, foals frisk about all the time. But they don't fall down flat on their side. Our vet said that he did not see any neurological problems, and he also thinks that it had something to do with the mouse. We explained what had happened to the older man, and the man had a mare die the same way, from a mouse. So I assume he checked because of that.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> Why does every one hate breeding grades?


Because there is no need for it. Why would you breed two mutts (dogs)? Why breed if you are not trying to improve the breed and atleast meet the standards?. Oh and just because a horse has papers, still doesn't mean that they are high quality. Not to mention that mare has god awful conformation. The right stallion can help with some minor conformational flaws but that mare needs ALOT of help. 

The best option is talk to your horse friends, check local adds and find you a colt or filly.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I like the mare. I'm still learning to criticizes horses but she looks nice to me. But i do have to agree with so many others. There are horses needing help........ But i see your point to. You go to an auction to by a horse. Or slaughter. some times their there for a reason. Some of the owners lie and say theres nothing wrong but then they end up have cancer or what ever. So breeding your own and coming out with a better change of them not having anything is more sensible to me. But like it goes. anything can go wrong. One minute your horse can be health the next it can be laying on the ground sick. So i say what every you want to do. The foal i have no clue what it would look like. But i love your MARE!!!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Well were we live you don't have to go to an auction to pick up an expensive foal........We have a horse forum in our area that advertise foals for sale for under a $1000.00 or less and sometimes free......they are grade horses of all sizes and shapes......I'm sure you could find one you like with no health issues if you took the time to do some research.

As I said in another forum I'm not against breeding grades BUT they should be conformationally sound and have some sort of working history.....ie showing, working cow etc.

I personally wouldn't breed your mare.......and I can't comment on the stallion as I you have not posted any conformation pics........but because he comes from two very different breeds I wouldn't take a chance for fear of getting something that does not mix well.

Super Nova


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

RodeoLoco said:


> The foal was 11 months old. I was standing out side when he fell down. Yes, I was there when the man pulled the mouse out of his ear. He fell side ways, and when we got an autopsy done, he had three broken ribs, one had punctured his lung, and killed him. And yes, foals frisk about all the time. But they don't fall down flat on their side. Our vet said that he did not see any neurological problems, and he also thinks that it had something to do with the mouse. We explained what had happened to the older man, and the man had a mare die the same way, from a mouse. So I assume he checked because of that.


That is a serious mouse problem, perhaps getting mouse traps or poison would help.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

lacyloo said:


> Because there is no need for it. Why would you breed two mutts (dogs)? Why breed if you are not trying to improve the breed and atleast meet the standards?. Oh and just because a horse has papers, still doesn't mean that they are high quality. Not to mention that mare has god awful conformation. The right stallion can help with some minor conformational flaws but that mare needs ALOT of help.
> 
> The best option is talk to your horse friends, check local adds and find you a colt or filly.


That makes me feel great. Please point out my mares confo flaws. Oh, her front leg is badly swelled, (from arthritis) Her back leg has some fluid in it, that needs to be drained, and her right back leg is set funny, this is why she is retired, she broke it a couple years ago, she cannot run any more.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

HopalongCassidy said:


> I like the mare. I'm still learning to criticizes horses but she looks nice to me. But i do have to agree with so many others. There are horses needing help........ But i see your point to. You go to an auction to by a horse. Or slaughter. some times their there for a reason. Some of the owners lie and say theres nothing wrong but then they end up have cancer or what ever. So breeding your own and coming out with a better change of them not having anything is more sensible to me. But like it goes. anything can go wrong. One minute your horse can be health the next it can be laying on the ground sick. So i say what every you want to do. The foal i have no clue what it would look like. But i love your MARE!!!


Thank you. I love my mare too, she has won me a lot of money. It was horrible when she broke her leg


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> That makes me feel great. Please point out my mares confo flaws. Oh, her front leg is badly swelled, (from arthritis) Her back leg has some fluid in it, that needs to be drained, and her right back leg is set funny, this is why she is retired, she broke it a couple years ago, she cannot run any more.


You might want to consider the impact her old injuries will have on her while she is pregnant... ....even horses that have no physical issues have a hard time with all that extra weight at the end of their pregnancy.....not sure that I would put a beloved mare through that after all she had done for me.

Super Nova


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> You might want to consider the impact her injuries will have on her while she is pregnant... ....even horses that have no physical issues have a hard time with all that extra weight at the end of their pregnancy.....not sure that I would put a beloved mare through that after all she had done for me.
> 
> Super Nova


We have had her through two pregnancies with all her problems. She did fine.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> I would, but it is way to far away.


I'm sure you can find nurse mare foals or PMU foals close by you, that is just an example, I also agree with the poster before me(forgot the user name) but with your mare's arthritis the added weight might make it very hard for her to get around, have your discussed breeding her with your vet?


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> I'm sure you can find nurse mare foals or PMU foals close by you, that is just an example, I also agree with the poster before me(forgot the user name) but with your mare's arthritis the added weight might make it very hard for her to get around, have your discussed breeding her with your vet?


yes , I have , he said we could get another two foals out of her with no problem. she is actually pretty sound, I still ride her, but I do not run her wide open. I also do classes with her (W, T, C.)


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> Oh, her front leg is badly swelled, (from arthritis) Her back leg has some fluid in it, that needs to be drained, and her right back leg is set funny, this is why she is retired, she broke it a couple years ago, she cannot run any more.


Ouch that sounds painful, how does she manage walking around in snow and the temps? Does it require pain medication?

If you are serious about asking opinions on conformation you will have to get the proper pictures first. 

I am going to use this as a reference
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/critique-gracie;-tear-her-apart-82026/


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> We have had her through two pregnancies with all her problems. She did fine.


Sorry but that is not what your description is telling me......sounds like she has issues that are a problem now, arthritis (which is painful) a swollen hock (which is likely painful) a previous broken leg that did not mend correctly (again likely painful from time to time) ......they are only going to be magnified with the additional weight of the pregnancy......but hey she's your horse so it's your call........just saying not something I could would consider given the circumstances.

Super Nova


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you give us a straight answer as to what is wrong with not breeding your mare and buying a young horse?

I am guessing that you are getting a free/reduced price stud fee and that is the main driving for behind this.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Super Nova said:


> Sorry but that is not what your description is telling me......sounds like she has issues that are a problem now, arthritis (which is painful) a swollen hock (which is likely painful) a previous broken leg that did not mend correctly (again likely painful from time to time) ......they are only going to be magnified with the additional weight of the pregnancy......but hey she's your horse so it's your call........*just saying not something I could would consider given the circumstances.*
> 
> Super Nova


Ditto that


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Can you give us a straight answer as to what is wrong with not breeding your mare and buying a young horse?
> 
> I am guessing that you are getting a free/reduced price stud fee and that is the main driving for behind this.


we are paying 900 for the stud fee. This is a lot when it comes to the studs around here.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

RodeoLoco said:


> we are paying 900 for the stud fee. This is a lot when it comes to the studs around here.


That also didn't answer my question either.

So once again - Can you give us a straight answer as to what is wrong with not breeding your mare and buying a young horse?
​


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> That also didn't answer my question either.
> 
> So once again - Can you give us a straight answer as to what is wrong with not breeding your mare and buying a young horse?
> ​


Nothing is wrong with that. I just don't want to. I have bought my fair share of horses.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> Actually. We have bred her twice before this. And I will do what I want with my mare. The first foal, we sold to our neighbor for 2500$. He was grade. The second one died. He fell down and broke his leg. (Mouse in the ear) and I am pretty sure that the third one will be just fine.





RodeoLoco said:


> The foal was 11 months old. I was standing out side when he fell down. Yes, I was there when the man pulled the mouse out of his ear. He fell side ways, and when we got an autopsy done, he had three broken ribs, one had punctured his lung, and killed him. And yes, foals frisk about all the time. But they don't fall down flat on their side. Our vet said that he did not see any neurological problems, and he also thinks that it had something to do with the mouse. We explained what had happened to the older man, and the man had a mare die the same way, from a mouse. So I assume he checked because of that.


So did the foal break his leg or his ribs? =/


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> Nothing is wrong with that. I just don't want to. I have bought my fair share of horses.


So it comes down to you want to see a pretty little foal? :roll: I wish the best for your mare. Maybe god'll help the poor girl through an unnecessary pregnancy.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

If you are paying $900 for a cross bred stallion you are getting ripped off. Then again, I don't know of any reputable breeder with a breeding stallion that would service your mare. 

I mentioned that your mare has long, sloping pasterns. That is probably a contributing factor to her front end soundness issues. As far as occasionally riding a mare with a formerly broken leg, I think you aren't being truthful. Let me rephrase that, I hope you aren't being truthful. Your mare has a large, unattractive neck that ties in very oddly. Her back is swayed, long and low. Her hocks are straight and posty. She is not breeding quality. 

Oh and if you have bred all the horses that you claim you have kept, you may want to update your 'barn' on this forum. They all have 'stories' with them about how you 'rescued' them from a terrible situation, the pony in particular. Maybe you should take up fiction writing instead of breeding. At least you weave a good tale.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> If you are paying $900 for a cross bred stallion you are getting ripped off. Then again, I don't know of any reputable breeder with a breeding stallion that would service your mare.
> 
> I mentioned that your mare has long, sloping pasterns. That is probably a contributing factor to her front end soundness issues. As far as occasionally riding a mare with a formerly broken leg, I think you aren't being truthful. Let me rephrase that, I hope you aren't being truthful. Your mare has a large, unattractive neck that ties in very oddly. Her back is swayed, long and low. Her hocks are straight and posty. She is not breeding quality.
> 
> Oh and if you have bred all the horses that you claim you have kept, you may want to update your 'barn' on this forum. They all have 'stories' with them about how you 'rescued' them from a terrible situation, the pony in particular. Maybe you should take up fiction writing instead of breeding. At least you weave a good tale.


she also says one of the horses was brought here by her mother, Queen, who died in labor. That's just nice. 

Perhaps that's another risk she should consider for this mare, that is if this isn't just another troll thread.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Well the OP has had her fair share of trolling on another forum. I could send the mods links for reference...


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

$900 for a crossbred "stud"? Ha. 

I'm debating (read: probably not going to do it) breeding my mare again to the same stallion that sired her last filly. He's registered with the German Oldenburg Verband and was imported from Germany, completed the 100-day stallion test where "He received one 10.0 and three 9.0s; 10.0 for “Willingness to Perform” and 9.0s for “Ability to Work”, “Temperament”, and “Character”." Plus, he has a successful record in the jumper ring. HIS stud fee is $950 LFG.

There is QUALITY out there in your price range. But they probably wouldn't breed their stallion to your mare.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The OP seems to have everything nicely sorted out, and has an answer for everything, so I guess we should leave her to it.

The only question I see here is what will the foal be good for, and I suppose I will get in trouble for given a very honest appraisal, it is possible that the best thing that this foal will be suited for is a dinner plate.

I have no issue with grade horses, my best competition horse is a grade, and I love him dearly, if I ever had to cut down my herd there are a whole load of horses with papers who I would let go before my grade gelding.

The problem is that breeding is always a lottery, there is no way of saying 100% what any outcome would be, it is possible that the foal you are suggesting there will be superbly conformed and be a world beater, but the odds are way against. I would suggest that you have something like a o.oooooooooooooooooo1% chance of having something stunning. You have a 30% chance of having something on the OK or better, and 70% chance of having a nice lunch..............maybe a little out on my figures, but hey thems the odds.

Now I am going to breed what will technically be a grade this year, though in fact it will be a part Arab, so we can argue how much of a grade the offspring will be.

The mare is a registered Arab, she produces nice foals who have gone on to perform in dressage and hack classes, she gives them her calm laid back temperament and her willingness to please. She is being bred to my Haflinger stallion, Alto, who we hope will add a little zip to the foal, he will also add some height and a little bulk. We should get a foal who is around 15.2hh, with a good trainable temperament, an awesome action, being able to give us both extension and elevation, we should get a pretty head, strong but elegant neck, good strong and straight feet and legs, a very well sprung stocky but short barrel, and some power in the back end.

I don't have to come here and ask permission, or for affirmation of my action, I have decided on this and I will do it, but I have evaluated the odds, I know the sire and the ****, and their offspring, I've spoken to Alto's last owner and got her input, she has many foals on the ground by him, and gave me her view.

In the breeding lottery I think the odds are in my favor are you sure that your odds are in your favor?


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Sarahandlola said:


> So did the foal break his leg or his ribs? =/


>.< Ribs


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> The OP seems to have everything nicely sorted out, and has an answer for everything, so I guess we should leave her to it.
> 
> The only question I see here is what will the foal be good for, and I suppose I will get in trouble for given a very honest appraisal, it is possible that the best thing that this foal will be suited for is a dinner plate.
> 
> ...


Well, my mare is a reg appaloosa. She has won me a lot in Barrels, pole bending, and the like, the stud is an arab belgian mix, he has won first in pulls, and he jumps a good second place.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

OK, I'll put my opinion up since i now everyone on the Horse Forum respects everyones opinion. My opinion is that since your mare is old and has many problems you never now what will happen. Go ahead and breed her. I really don't want you to ever regret not breeding her since you just never now. I'm really not picky about if it's a grade or reg. like you said your not riding the papers but the horse under your saddle. I thought register papers was everything. I passed up a GREAT Grade horse cause papers where all i cared about. My step dads paint is grade and is he a talented paint. I'm going to send a friend request to you.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Well guys. I have made my decision. 
We will be breeding my mare to a paint stallion. We just found him on a local classifieds site. He is reg. He has nice confo, and he excels at cattle penning, roping and barrels! I will post pictures soon!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

RodeoLoco said:


> Well, my mare is a reg appaloosa. She has won me a lot in Barrels, pole bending, and the like, the stud is an arab belgian mix, he has won first in pulls, and he jumps a good second place.


The "jumps a good second place" is enough alone not breed in my book. "Breed the best, hope for the best"... if second is the best he can do at what are likely small schooling-type shows. Plus jumping, pulling, and gaming are all TOTALLY different... the foal will probably not be exceptional in any area imparticular.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

HopalongCassidy said:


> OK, I'll put my opinion up since i now everyone on the Horse Forum respects everyones opinion. My opinion is that since your mare is old and has many problems you never now what will happen. Go ahead and breed her. I really don't want you to ever regret not breeding her since you just never now. I'm really not picky about if it's a grade or reg. like you said your not riding the papers but the horse under your saddle. I thought register papers was everything. I passed up a GREAT Grade horse cause papers where all i cared about. My step dads paint is grade and is he a talented paint. I'm going to send a friend request to you.


Thank you very much . I also passed a great grade horse when i was younger, because all that I cared about were papers. Instead I got a oldenburg stallion that was way too much to handle, but I thought hey, hes registered. 5 months later, I had to sell him, he broke my jaw with a back hoof. Some of my best horses were grades. Thank you.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry if I didn't catch it, but then what would you be breeding _for_ it seems like they have two very different sets of 'strengths' if you can call them that and mixed together wont create anything desirable, just a mush of mediocre at best.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Show us the Paint Stallion!!


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

HopalongCassidy said:


> Show us the Paint Stallion!!


oh I will!! Looking for some good pictures of him!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> Thank you very much . I also passed a great grade horse when i was younger, because all that I cared about were papers. Instead I got a oldenburg stallion that was way too much to handle, but I thought hey, hes registered. 5 months later, I had to sell him, he broke my jaw with a back hoof. Some of my best horses were grades. Thank you.


I'm still confused, if some of your best horses were grades, it seems you'd have the heart to go save one from an auction or something. Instead of breeding a mare that has confo issues and other issues that sound pretty painful.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

RodeoLoco said:


> Thank you very much . I also passed a great grade horse when i was younger, because all that I cared about were papers. Instead I got a oldenburg stallion that was way too much to handle, but I thought hey, hes registered. 5 months later, I had to sell him, he broke my jaw with a back hoof. Some of my best horses were grades. Thank you.


Just wanted to point out that him being high-strung was not a result of him being registered. It's a result of being a stallion and improper training/handling.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think this is one of the strangest message threads we have seen on this forum.

First the OP says the mare is 17. Then she's 18. The foal drops dead from a mouse in the ear. He also has broken ribs and a punctured lung. A very elderly man pulls a dead mouse from the foal's ear. One would have thought the owners would have seen the foal shaking his head violently, to try to get something out of his ear and done something about it. ie. checked his ears before he fell. Not sure falling on his side would have broken ribs and punctured a lung. 

The mare has all kinds of rather major conformation faults and old injuries. 

First she bred the pony, then it was rescued.

The OP says she's too far away to go to auctions, yet she is willing to pay $900 for a crossbred foal's stud fee. We have not seen the stud only a pic of his brother. I imagine he's local and the owner just breeds him to anything for money.

The economy in Canada must be doing very well, compared to other countries across the world, if indeed the sales of previous horses have been for the amounts stated. 

For me anyway, just too many things that don't make sense or ring true.

Lizzie


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I think this is one of the strangest message threads we have seen on this forum.
> 
> First the OP says the mare is 17. Then she's 18. The foal drops dead from a mouse in the ear. He also has broken ribs and a punctured lung. A very elderly man pulls a dead mouse from the foal's ear. One would have thought the owners would have seen the foal shaking his head violently, to try to get something out of his ear and done something about it. ie. checked his ears before he fell. Not sure falling on his side would have broken ribs and punctured a lung.
> 
> ...


She did not breed a pony?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

To quote you RodeoLoco, when asked about previous horses you have bred...

"Our pony. He is shetland mix, grade, born at our place."

Lizzie


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Have stallion up by tomorrow so i can see him. I've got to go cook know. so i have to go. If you want PM me and i'd really like to help look for a stallion. that you can afford and is close by you. Thats if you might change your mind about the paint stallion. you've said the vet said she's breeding safe. So it's fine. If you do pm i'll answer tomorrow. Bye,


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RodeoLoco said:


> Well, my mare is a reg appaloosa. She has won me a lot in Barrels, pole bending, and the like, the stud is an arab belgian mix, he has won first in pulls, and he jumps a good second place.



So at 1.51pm you are breeding to a Arab x Belgian, at 1.53pm it's a Paint, you've really thought this through haven't you?

I call 

a) Bull Poop
b) Troll
c) Most scarily real person, who hasn't got a clue

You decide folks


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> So at 1.51pm you are breeding to a Arab x Belgian, at 1.53pm it's a Paint, you've really thought this through haven't you?
> 
> I call
> 
> ...


Is all of the above an option?


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I have bred my mares . . three times now? (can't remember) and once I had twins

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/things-think-about-before-you-consider-81824/#ixzz1Hprsbmc3

Who did you get twins from?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

*head desk*

So rodeoloco, how do you feel about horse slaughter???


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Due to very controversial information and since the OP already stated her opinion (about breeding no matter what) I'm closing this thread.


----------

